# Here's something that upsets me...



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Which twisted sicko cooked up the idea of the food chain?
Isn't so messed up that we're expected to go aound eating each other?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Well if God exists I guess that would be him. Which gives me another reason to think he is cruel.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes. That's true.

What do bible-bashers think of the food chain? Anyone?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Generally, excluding the Buddhists, the religious think that animals were put on the earth to serve us, to provide us with food.

The food chain is just part of natural evolution.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, it's a shame I haven't had any thoughts from those who believe in God. 
Interesting, that. 
I'm not trying to slate anyone's religion, far from it. But I've been thinking a lot recently about how horrid it seems that we're expected to kill others in order to survive.
Oh well. I'll ask the Jehova's Witnesses what they think about it, next time they call round my house. Bon idee?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I believe in God... he just seems cruel at this time in my life. Hopefully this will change and I can be one of those happy Christians.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Life feeds on life, energy needs energy to survive, tis the way of the world. there is hierachy in every system.


----------

